# 3DS gets another optional peripheral: Exclusively for Mario Kart 7



## chris888222 (Oct 25, 2011)

> A specially-made steering wheel peripheral is to be released for Mario Kart 7 on the 3DS, with a surprisingly useful looking design that's made to work with the game's motion controls.





> The wheel has L and R shoulder buttons built into it, but the actual steering is controlled by the 3DS's gyroscope controls. That means it'll essentially work just like using the Wii Wheel with Mario Kart Wii.



Source: http://www.metro.co....ng-wheel-add-on

It's officially licensed by Nintendo. Sorry if it's in wrong section/similar post.

JUST SOME CLARIFICATION:
It works exclusively for Mario Kart 7 (*ONLY ONE GAME*)
It is made and initiated by *Hori*. Nintendo just approves it.


----------



## emigre (Oct 25, 2011)

Can I use this with the optional Analog nub?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.


It's by Hori.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

Veho said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.
> ...



But unfortunately officially licensed by Nintendo.


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

slap another analog stick on it o_o be comfy!


----------



## prowler (Oct 25, 2011)

Couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 25, 2011)

Doesn't seem so bad


----------



## emigre (Oct 25, 2011)

Personally if I reckon I'd look like a fucking boss with that peripheral.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

Not surprise, so called it. 

I see people using this. It is a plus when you can still have the 3d on without breaking it using it like a steering wheel.


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


So what?
It's optional.
Some people may want to use it for gyro-scope, it will be much more comfortable.
You can make a toaster attachment for a computer but so what it's optional!


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.


It's optional.

It's by Hori, even though licensed.

You won't need this crap. It just adds on to gyro mode. It doesn't seem as bad as the slidepad add on, why complain? It's NOT NEEDED and ONLY FOR ONE GAME.



Spoiler



Great. Now I'll just laugh at everything Sony can come out with. 

and if you think I was being serious, you are seriously retarded.


----------



## Langin (Oct 25, 2011)

COOL. My first reaction on this without looking at any other reaction  I'll buy one for the fun.

Guild it is not necessary to use the wheel, some people like and others don't. I loved Mario Kart Wii playing with friends.

But I'll never use this thing in public


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 25, 2011)

I wonder if it comes free with the game


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Oct 25, 2011)

I've used the word unbelievable far too many times that I now need to look for another word in the dictionary. Surprised by Nintendo's actions lately.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 25, 2011)

you will see these in the pound shop soon enough which is how much they are worth in the 1st place, i really don't understand why they charge so much for a piece of plastic, i brought a wii zapper from the pound shop ages ago, it still works just as good and didn't cost me £20+


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 25, 2011)

Isn't the whole point of the 3Ds that its portable?
With all these addons, might as well carry a wii with you.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But unfortunately officially licensed by Nintendo.


But Nintendo will licence any accessory short of a triple-headed ribbed brass dildo with chrome horns.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 25, 2011)

HaniKazmi said:


> *Isn't the whole point of the 3Ds that its portable?*
> With all these addons, might as well carry a wii with you.


That is why these add ons can easily be inserted/removed. And they are _optional_.

Anyway it's only for MK7, so I won't really bother.


----------



## bowser (Oct 25, 2011)

inb4 people start saying they will wait for the next revision of the 3DS with this built in.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

^lol


chris888222 said:


> HaniKazmi said:
> 
> 
> > *Isn't the whole point of the 3Ds that its portable?*
> ...


Wouldn't any racing game with gyro benefit from this?


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 25, 2011)

How the hell do quotes work now?

Anyway, this is of no benefit to *any* game, it's just a piece of plastic. Most people will be playing this in 3D mode anyway, so gyro controls will just make things worse.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 25, 2011)

spinal_cord said:


> How the hell do quotes work now?
> 
> Anyway, this is of no benefit to *any* game, it's just a piece of plastic. Most people will be playing this in 3D mode anyway, so *gyro controls will just make things worse.*


BTW, MK7 will have 3D disabled in gyro mode.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> BTW, MK7 will have 3D disabled in gyro mode.


The gyro mode is also in 1st person view for some reason. Meh


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 25, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> spinal_cord said:
> 
> 
> > How the hell do quotes work now?
> ...


I thought so, but first person will look so good in 3D 
I can't wait! This is going to be such a good year


----------



## Icealote (Oct 25, 2011)

I cant see myself buying this item. Losing the sweet spot (yeah I know you can turn the 3D off) and that loose top...Would suck if I'm trying to turn and the damn lid just shuts on me


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.


it took you that long to realise that?


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Oct 25, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.
> ...


I'm sad/disappointed this exists


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 25, 2011)

has it clicked yet for anyone that you will have to turn your 3DS back and forth to use the "gyro" controls?  might that make playing a racing game on a small screen a little difficult?


----------



## spinal_cord (Oct 25, 2011)

Old8oy said:


> has it clicked yet for anyone that you will have to turn your 3DS back and forth to use the "gyro" controls?  might that make playing a racing game on a small screen a little difficult?



Loads of racing games work fint tilting a small screen, there are many games on android and ios that do this. The problem comes whn to use 3D mode you have to hold the thing still.


-- Quotes dont work at all in Chrome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111


----------



## ferofax (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


yes, but at least Nintendo didn't make it. and Hori have been doing quality accessories for years. i loved their PSX controllers, turbo settings everywhere, lol.



emigre said:


> Can I use this with the optional Analog nub?


ah, you again, my good sir. full of bright ideas, as always. *insert lulzsec monocled mascot*


for what it's worth, the grip on that wheel looks great. and it'll only work on Mario Kart 7 because of all the current racers for the 3DS, i think it's the only one that supports gyro-steering. i'm half-expecting this wheel to work with anything gyro-controlled. heck, all it does really is just be a grip. it has L and R triggers, but that's it. the actual steering is done by the 3DS' gyro. so that Mario Kart only crap probably isn't true.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 25, 2011)

its not that bad for gamers. there is actually no peripheral that should be attached to a handheld but if ppl do want it then they have to make it attached and not plugged in.
it looks kinda fun to me


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2011)

I DON'T LIKE IT'S STUPID AND IT MAKES MY 3DS UNPORTABLE NOW.
IT'S UGLY I DON'T LIKE.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm going to preorder it, not sure if it will leave Japan so I may need to import as usual, but it's pretty much worth it.  Anything to make my MK experience a good one is welcome and hori has made quality stuff since PS and N64.


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and *most illogical* peripherals.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

I officially hate the 3DS.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 25, 2011)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


I'm even more sad I own one...


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sigh. I really have nothing to say, but I'll say it for the last time: it's optional, (I find it useless) but it gives a better grip when using gyro, it's by HORI, you can easily take it off when you bring it out.

I have to say, I find this peripheral awfully unnecessary. So I'm not going to get it.
While I appreciate Nintenro trying to enhance handheld gaming, this is really not necessary.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 25, 2011)

still waiting for the next revision nintendo you make me laugh, next they will have a tv antenna, super battery back, maybe 2 more screen attachments





Nintendos bringing back the old school days of peripherals


----------



## mameks (Oct 25, 2011)

Gh0sti said:


> still waiting for the next revision nintendo you make me laugh, next they will have a tv antenna, super battery back, maybe 2 more screen attachments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't deny that's awesome.


----------



## Gh0sti (Oct 25, 2011)

yes cuz i need more addons to a system to make even biggers and not pocket worthy, this is why i have an iphone


----------



## Windaga (Oct 25, 2011)

DAMN THEM FOR GIVING ME OPTIONS.

Oh, wait.

I'd like to try the controls first before plunging for this. Ideally, somewhere down the line there will be a Red 3DS/MarioKart7/Steering Wheel bundle.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 25, 2011)

Gh0sti said:


> still waiting for the next revision nintendo you make me laugh, next they will have a tv antenna, super battery back, maybe 2 more screen attachments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


behold! the gameboytron!!!!


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 25, 2011)

I realize that Nintendo will disable 3D in GYRO mode, but they shouldn't.  You CAN twist the system to a significant degree before the 3D distorts.  It's the god damn truth.  Try it.

Furthermore, the 3DS is tiny, I need bigger grips to properly wail out on Tetris Axis.  I am now entirely for these ridiculous peripherals.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 25, 2011)

it's not that bad... nintendo had tons of worst peripherals
its like a funny tradition now 



Hyro-Sama said:


> I officially hate the 3DS.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 25, 2011)

wow that looks awful.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm just gonna pretend this never happened....


----------



## Fishaman P (Oct 25, 2011)

Would have been much more exciting news if it was an official addon.


----------



## Haloman800 (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow, I'm really glad I don't own a 3DS.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

You guys... a optional peripheral is not that serious.  


yuyuyup said:


> I realize that Nintendo will disable 3D in GYRO mode, but they shouldn't.  You CAN twist the system to a significant degree before the 3D distorts.  It's the god damn truth.  Try it.


This.


----------



## Prof. 9 (Oct 25, 2011)

I hope the peripheral just presses down on the L/R buttons instead of sending input data through infrared, so it doesn't need a separate battery like the slide pad add-on.

Tempted to get this if it doesn't require batteries.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 25, 2011)

I think I will wait for the deluxe version of this that comes with pedals and a gear stick.

That will be the ultimate portable Mario Kart driving simulator.


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.



Amen to that.

Seriously...another freaking pointless steering wheel. I thought these things went out of style years ago, and how the hell are you supposed to carry it with you....oh wait..YOU DON'T!


----------



## Windaga (Oct 25, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> I think I will wait for the deluxe version of this that comes with pedals and a gear stick.
> 
> That will be the ultimate portable Mario Kart driving simulator.



I've always wanted some kind of set up that would let you have a rear view mirror. Like you're playing on your 3DS, and the super camera attachment extends well above your 3DS, and you can stare into it to see shell's coming from behind. Completely useless and arbitrary, but I'm waiting for the day it happens. Maybe in a multi screen setup for a PC title.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

You can all cry "IT'S OPTIONAL" for every peripheral by Nintendo but it doesn't stop it from being completely unportable and absolutely hideous looking.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)

Windaga said:


> I've always wanted some kind of set up that would let you have a rear view mirror. Like you're playing on your 3DS, and the super camera attachment extends well above your 3DS, and you can stare into it to see shell's coming from behind. Completely useless and arbitrary, but I'm waiting for the day it happens. Maybe in a multi screen setup for a PC title.



One of the planned features for PSP's remote play function was for the PSP to act as a rear view mirror for Gran Turismo HD and F1 Championship (it was announced by Sony), but they dropped the feature for some reason or other. 

The WiiU might have that option, to use part of the tablet screen as a rear view mirror. Maybe.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You can all cry "IT'S OPTIONAL" for every peripheral by Nintendo but it doesn't stop it from being completely unportable and absolutely hideous looking.


Seriously? Do you want us going around saying

"What? It is optional and it meant to  help with the gaming experience? "
So what, this (insert Sony peripheral) makes the psv, that already at the edge of completely unportable, become unportable  and absolutely hideous looking " " I'm glad I didn't have a psv "?

I doubt you sit there and agree.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Seriously? Do you want us going around saying
> 
> "What? It is optional and it meant to  help with the gaming experience? "
> So what, this (insert Sony peripheral) makes the psv, that already at the edge of completely unportable, become unportable  and absolutely hideous looking " " I'm glad I didn't have a psv "?
> ...



Except I've seen people take the Vita out of their fucking pockets when it was shown off at E3 this year. It's not unportable. You want to try and fit a whole wheel in your pocket? Send me a video of it.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You can all cry "IT'S OPTIONAL" for every peripheral by Nintendo but it doesn't stop it from being completely unportable and absolutely hideous looking.


You do realize that just because something won't fit in your pocket doesn't make it "completely unportable," right? And calling it "absolutely hideous," is entirely subjective. Your blowing your personal opinion of this thing waaaaaayyyy out of proportion.

Edit: And once again, it's not made by Nintendo


----------



## Forstride (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You can all cry "IT'S OPTIONAL" for every peripheral by Nintendo but it doesn't stop it from being completely unportable and absolutely hideous looking.


So don't fucking buy it.  Seriously, every Nintendo topic made, you feel it's your duty to come it and instantly hate whatever it's about.  Not to mention, it's not even made by Nintendo.  Just because the licensed it doesn't mean it's BY them.  And yeah, it's "unportable," but I'm pretty sure if you're going to be on the go, you shouldn't be playing Mario Kart with the gyro controls anyways.

Also, why do you keep coming back to this topic just to share your hatred that you already said about multiple times already?  You've done this in other topics to, and it's no surprise that you're either trying to raise your post count, or pointless trying to start a flame war.  If you're not trying to do either of those, why don't you just stay out of Nintendo topics?  Not even sure how someone as biased as you made it into Magazine Staff.

On-Topic: I could see people using this, such as those with big hands who get cramps easily, or who just want a better grip.  It doesn't look bad aesthetically, and I might actually consider buying this, as it would be much better to hold/grip with the attachment.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 25, 2011)

Seem's ok, but given the 3DS's floppy screens and the fact its a handheld system, i'd prefer to not jerk it around wildly


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

Guys. Don't worry. Nintendo will built it in the revision.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Except I've seen people take the Vita out of their fucking pockets when it was shown off at E3 this year. It's not unportable. You want to try and fit a whole wheel in your pocket? Send me a video of it.


With those sticks? Those better have been some big ass pockets, probably a coat pocket. I could fit a fucking Wii in a coat pocket.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Not even sure how someone as biased as you made it into Magazine Staff.



As a complete aside, I've heard people say this to me, and I'm just going to say that becoming a staff member doesn't mean I have to hand Costello my two working testicles.

I have an opinion and I keep it out of news I post. You've seen my news topics on the 3DS and stuff and I keep it largely unbiased. If you want to go against my opinion, go ahead, but if you want to insult my integrity as a staff member here, you are dead fucking wrong.

GBAtemp is also a forum where people are free to put their opinion out on topics relating to that opinion. If every thread was full of people holding hands and singing about their universal love for a topic, this place wouldn't be nearly as interesting, and I'd have left long ago to seek greener pastures. Well, maybe not greener pastures, more like a war-torn no-mans-land of debate.

If you want to disagree with my opinion, that's fine by me. It's what I count on. But if you want to cry about my opinion and how it's not like yours, then grow some balls and man up. It's the internet. Deal with it.

This may be off topic but I am getting absolutely sick of people crying about the fact I'm putting my opinion out there and not my actual opinion. Defeat my opinion, show me I'm wrong. Just stop crying about the fact it's there.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Except I've seen people take the Vita out of their fucking pockets when it was shown off at E3 this year. It's not unportable. You want to try and fit a whole wheel in your pocket? Send me a video of it.


And I've seen people take wine bottles out their fucking pockets, that doesn't mean wine bottles are practical to lug around in your pants. According to pictures, that wheel is about 6.5 inches wide and 5 inches tall. The Vita is 7.2 inches wide. If you consider Vita portable, then this wheel is portable too.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Oct 25, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Guys. Don't worry. Nintendo will built it in the revision.


braig has always been a troll


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

Veho said:


> And I've seen people take wine bottles out their fucking pockets, that doesn't mean wine bottles are practical to lug around in your pants. According to pictures, that wheel is about 6.5 inches wide and 5 inches tall. The Vita is 7.2 inches wide. If you consider Vita portable, then this wheel is portable too.



The height really hampers this thing, however.

And by taken out of their pocket, I mean easily. I saw the guy behind BioShock do it to announce some Bioshock Vita game and that Japanese dude do it for Street Fighter x Tekken. I should say it's _easily portable_ then, unlike a wine bottle.


----------



## bowser (Oct 25, 2011)

Veho said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Except I've seen people take the Vita out of their fucking pockets when it was shown off at E3 this year. It's not unportable. You want to try and fit a whole wheel in your pocket? Send me a video of it.
> ...


Except the Vita isn't 5 inches tall. Which makes it more portable than this wheel.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 25, 2011)

Veho said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Except I've seen people take the Vita out of their fucking pockets when it was shown off at E3 this year. It's not unportable. You want to try and fit a whole wheel in your pocket? Send me a video of it.
> ...



I agree with Veho, this peripheral needs a cupholder!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 25, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> I agree with Veho, this peripheral needs a cupholder!



Wouldn't the rotation spill the beverage all over you though?

Perhaps Nintendo should officially license a 3DS Water Bottle. You attach this nifty peripheral to the 3DS and put a beverage inside it. So that way you can carry around a drink and entertainment! The bottle would be spill proof (kinda like a baby's bottle) and also feature a second analog stick.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

ITT: Complaining about a peripheral that is both optional and not first party.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 25, 2011)

Portable or not. The wheel is fucking stupid. The 3DS already has a shitty hinge like it's predecessor. Turning the 3DS violently will most definitely not be healthy for the Hinge.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 25, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Veho, this peripheral needs a cupholder!
> ...



Oh like you wouldn't spill a drink while using your PRECIOUS vita as a coaster while you simultaneously try and access the rear touch panel.

Good luck fitting your vita in your pocket while its glued to a coffee table. 

Your opinions are so blinkered and biased it disgusts me. 

Please never post in GBAtemp again, fucking fanboy.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 25, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


Not sure if serious... but he's not even trying to hide the bias anymore. Not like there are many people who do, honestly.


----------



## bowser (Oct 25, 2011)

p1ngpong said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > p1ngpong said:
> ...


Both of you are an epic fail. My Wii serves just fine as a coffee table.


----------



## Veho (Oct 25, 2011)

bowser said:


> Except the Vita isn't 5 inches tall. Which makes it more portable than this wheel.


Except this wheel isn't over 7 inches wide. Which makes it more portable than the Vita. 



Guild McCommunist said:


> The height really hampers this thing, however.


5 inches isn't that much. 

All this "fits in a pocket" is pretty subjective and arbitrary criteria. I for one consider anything larger than a GBA SP too big to fit in a pocket, and carry anything larger than it in a backpack. That doesn't make larger handhelds "completely unportable." Same thing with this wheel. It's portable enough for people who want to use it to be able to carry it around. And a lot of people don't take their handhelds outside at all. I don't think the size will bother anyone who would use such a peripheral. 


Anyway, here's some more pictures:


----------



## bowser (Oct 25, 2011)

Now THIS is a gimmick.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 25, 2011)

I think that we should all just _roll_ with it, Nintendo _wheely_ know what they're doing.


----------



## qlum (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as I can see there is nothing really wrong with the thing itself.
It may be quite useless but that doesn't mean its something bad.
If you want to wast money its your call.
Nintendo did nothing wrong approving this while it may be useless it still does what its supposed to.


----------



## GundamXXX (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol.. portable

Both the Vita and the 3Ds wouldnt last a day on my travel to and from work so the portable is really only applicable from my living room to my bedroom
Seriously though


----------



## Windaga (Oct 25, 2011)

Veho said:


> Windaga said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted some kind of set up that would let you have a rear view mirror. Like you're playing on your 3DS, and the super camera attachment extends well above your 3DS, and you can stare into it to see shell's coming from behind. Completely useless and arbitrary, but I'm waiting for the day it happens. Maybe in a multi screen setup for a PC title.
> ...



Whoa, really? That's awesome. I can see how that'd be a bit difficult to juggle, but it'd be a cool feature. The rear view in MKW worked just fine, but I always thought it'd be cool to have it on the handheld version - does anyone know if MK7 will support it?


----------



## T3GZdev (Oct 25, 2011)

i dont see it as bad, the wii had one & now the 3ds has motion & it has one.

what would be bad is if a handheld a weel but no motion.
quit hating on every physical add on that comes to the 3ds. 

dont want it dont bye it, its not required...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 25, 2011)

So the Wii can get one and everyone doesn't complain.  The 3DS gets one, one that is *purely optional*, probably comes with the game, and will only work for this one game, and isn't even nessesary, and everyone bitches up a storm.  Calm your asses down, there's no big deal about Nintendo giving us a wheel for a driving game for a portable.  Just meant to enhance the gameplay, guys, not force you to shove it up your mothers' ass. 

And for those crying about portability, you don't *need* to take the wheel with you.  Besides, just how many people are complaining that the 3DS is too small?


----------



## chyyran (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks cool, nice idea. Kinda fugly though.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 25, 2011)

Seriously... what?


----------



## Nujui (Oct 25, 2011)

It kinda sticks out...I maybe could use this like at a friends place or at home with the family, but portable...


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 25, 2011)

if its over 10 dollars it's not worth it


----------



## Janthran (Oct 26, 2011)

This takes the ABLE out of portABLE


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Oct 26, 2011)

Gahars said:


> Seriously... what?


That picture summed up my initial reactions precisely. What a waste.


----------



## Kiaku (Oct 26, 2011)

Stop. Nintendo.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 26, 2011)

How is it that so many people don't know what the word portable means? It means carried or moved with ease. Laptops are portable and they're definitely bigger than this. If you can't easily carry this then you probably don't have hands or you're incredibly lazy. Go look at the first portable computers and then complain that this isn't portable.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 26, 2011)

This thing looks really dumb to me, but what ever sells I guess.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 26, 2011)

Not sure if p1ngpong was serious either,but I like it because it was funny. 


GundamXXX said:


> Lol.. portable
> 
> Both the Vita and the 3Ds wouldnt last a day on my travel to and from work so the portable is really only applicable from my living room to my bedroom
> Seriously though


So, you actually manage to play 5-~8 hours between going to work and going home?
Even when I play during my free time out and about , most of time I make it back home before it dies or
just use the car charger.

I get it, you plan to/are playing while working. 

Seriously tho, (assuming u have a car) you didn't have a car charger or even the regular charger to charge at work?




Janthran said:


> This takes the ABLE out of portABLE


Which makes it a port..... 


Didn't think people mean laptop portable when talking about a portable gaming device.
More like easily pocketable is what most people are going for.


----------



## s4mid4re (Oct 26, 2011)

Janthran said:


> This takes the ABLE out of portABLE


that just makes port. 
More accurately, you have to add un- to portable (unportable)




Veho said:


> bowser said:
> 
> 
> > Except the Vita isn't 5 inches tall. Which makes it more portable than this wheel.
> ...


I can't even picture people 'steering' their 3ds in public. 

Like if you're waiting in a restaurant, and you're the only guy steering your 3ds like a madman. That'd just be awkward.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Oct 26, 2011)

This isn't even made by Nintendo, why are people complaining? The Wii has loads of this third-party peripheral junk as well.


----------



## awssk8er (Oct 26, 2011)

This thing doesn't deserve any hate. Sure it's stupid, but Nintendo didn't make it, and it doesn't add anything to the gameplay. It's just a grip. 

Once again, I will say the creation of the slider pad add-on is one of the worst decisions made by a video game company ever.


----------



## AceWarhead (Oct 26, 2011)

Will it fit on the second slide pad?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone who hates the 3DS because of this peripheral is a complete idiot.


----------



## Oveneise (Oct 26, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Nintendo has officially mastered making the stupidest and most illogical peripherals.
> ...


"Yeah, it all comes down to tapping buttons, which brings us to our next accessory. Probably the stupidest thing ever invented. The Speedboard. What is it? It's a piece of fucking plastic."

LOL... just reminded me of that.


----------



## Zerousen (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Like every other useless NES accessory that was released in the past, but hey, Nintendo probably doesn't care, because Nintendo has nothing to lose, and Hori knows there's going to be people to buy the crap either way.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 26, 2011)

Oveneise said:


> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


AVGN FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ferofax (Oct 26, 2011)

Gh0sti said:


> still waiting for the next revision nintendo you make me laugh, next they will have a tv antenna, super battery back, maybe 2 more screen attachments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG i had one of these! The lens was fucking annoying though, but i appreciate the light and the speakers. and that stick was godly! too bad i trashed the stick playing Toshinden and King of Fighters and Samurai Spirits and Yu-Yu Hakusho (well, fighting games)


----------



## Forstride (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah, except the Speedboard, and most of the other useless peripherals weren't made by Nintendo either.  Quit your fucking complaining, or get the hell out of the topic.


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 26, 2011)

Everyone seems to forget what 'portable' means.

My iPhone is portable.
My laptop is portable.
A boom box is portable.

Portable does NOT mean fit in the pockets, it means can be carried around.



Spoiler



im sure later on when the vita gets a peripheral people will be like WOW THIS IS SO COOL.

And even though I was just kidding, it might happen to some.



I'm not acting fanboy but seriously, some of you are overreacting.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 26, 2011)

Lol. I'm thinking that they're going to treat the extra slider pad thing like the Wii Motion+ (due to the extra peripherals that won't fit without removing it). Expect a 3DS Plus in a year or two that'll have the extra analog while still being able to fit in this thing.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 26, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Lol. I'm thinking that they're going to treat the extra slider pad thing like the Wii Motion+ (due to the extra peripherals that won't fit without removing it). Expect a 3DS Plus in a year or two that'll have the extra analog while still being able to fit in this thing.



Im not sure I *need* a second analog for a racing game though.


----------



## YayMii (Oct 26, 2011)

jan777 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > Lol. I'm thinking that they're going to treat the extra slider pad thing like the Wii Motion+ (due to the extra peripherals that won't fit without removing it). Expect a 3DS Plus in a year or two that'll have the extra analog while still being able to fit in this thing.
> ...


You wouldn't need Wii MotionPlus for racing games (they only use simple rotation control). Doesn't change the fact they made a Wii Remote with it built in that could fit in the Wii Wheel.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 26, 2011)

YayMii said:


> jan777 said:
> 
> 
> > YayMii said:
> ...




You are absolutely right but,
why do I need to put the dual analog when Im playing a racing game? I dont need both of them on at the same time right?
Although Im positive that what will happen is that third parties will modify the slide pad with a racing wheel shape.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Oct 26, 2011)

Designing an overpriced piece pf plastic to be used as a "peripheral" is an overstatement.

I'll stick to the conventional analog nub, thanks


----------



## chris888222 (Oct 26, 2011)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Designing an overpriced piece pf plastic to be used as a "peripheral" is an overstatement.
> 
> I'll stick to the conventional analog nub, thanks


You can't change the fact that it IS indeed a peripheral but yeah, it's overpriced like iPhones.


----------



## Yatashi Strife (Oct 26, 2011)

o.0 wow wtf hori? do you know how awkward its gonna be using this while the 3D is on? Not gonna pick this up, im good.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 26, 2011)

You know what, people need to calm the heck down, and learn what a peripheral means, and what optional means.  It's a peripheral, it is not nessesary for gameplay, and is only there to maybe change or enhance the gameplay a bit.  The wheel was sold with Mario Kart Wii, *at no extra cost*, and the same will be for this.  You do not need to use it, if you don't want to, simply toss it in the trash.  It is purely up to you.  There is absolutely no point, nor reason, to complain about this.


----------



## jan777 (Oct 26, 2011)

Wrong thread lol


----------



## FireGrey (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously? Do you want us going around saying
> ...


You serious?
The Vita is a brick, and the analog sticks would snap when they are crammed in your pocket.
The wheel isn't very big and why would you need to bring a peripheral with you everywhere.
That's like complaining that your keyboard attachment for a laptop doesn't fit in your laptop case.
Anyway, let's just go post in a Vita news thread and bash everything we see.
It's alright because it's our opinions


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 26, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > KingVamp said:
> ...



The Vita isn't a brick, and no analog anything is that stupidly fragile. Also, a peripheral like this, for a big name game would be *expected* to be portable enough to travel with you. Or are you only meant to play the game one way at home, and another way everywhere else because of a weird ass bulky peripheral? This peripheral does suck, will be awkward to use, and will be awkward to try to haul around with you.

Sorry, I don't have anything to go spiraling off topic with to try to prove my point.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

Honestly, if I'm at home, I may as well play Mario Kart Wii on my big (EDIT: 28") screen. That's just me though.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 26, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> The Vita is a brick, and the analog sticks would snap when they are crammed in your pocket.


The Vita doesn't have any analog sticks. It, like it's PSP predecessors, the Open Pandora, GPH's devices, and now the 3DS, has nubs. They're like analog sticks, but are designed not to "snap off when crammed in your pocket" (though, I also challenge you to "snap off" the analog sticks of a well made controller like the 360 or Dualshock 3.
Please get your useless comparisons out this thread; it's bad enough seeing people hating on Nintendo over an optional piece of hardware, but hating on their closest competitor as a result is just ridiculous (Really now? Fighting denial with denial?).

I'm genuinely interested to see where they're going with this (in case my previous post didn't make it clear enough): they've announced two optional pieces of hardware for two separate games, which you're equally free to buy (or not buy). It's not like the DS or Wii didn't have their fair share of worthless, optional peripherals either (or just for you, the PS3 and PS2 too).


----------



## Veho (Oct 26, 2011)

Antoligy said:


> The Vita doesn't have any analog sticks. It, like it's PSP predecessors, the Open Pandora, GPH's devices, and now the 3DS, has nubs.


The Vita has actual analog sticks, not slider pads (nubs).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 26, 2011)

emigre said:


> Can I use this with the optional Analog nub?


...no?


----------



## SpaceJump (Oct 26, 2011)

It's funny how something *optional* (directed to kids I'm sure) causes so much hate, while the overpriced not optional Vita memory cards are *required* for some games and taken like "too bad, but let's move on...".


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 26, 2011)

It looks like an unbelievable ball of bullshit, or a cart of cock, and a bowl of bollocks rolled into one.
What are Nintendo on? Crack?!
Also...
where it'll sell separately for ¥1,280 (£10.50).
where it'll sell separately for ¥1,280 (£10.50).
where it'll sell separately for ¥1,280 (£10.50).
where it'll sell separately for ¥1,280 (£10.50).
ARGH! *shoots self in head*


----------



## Forstride (Oct 26, 2011)

SpaceJump said:


> It's funny how something *optional* (directed to kids I'm sure) causes so much hate, while the overpriced not optional Vita memory cards are *required* for some games and taken like "too bad, but let's move on...".


Because so many people are either just Sony fanboys, or Nintendo haters.  And then we have the people trying to fit in with everyone else, spouting shit they don't even know about, such as them thinking Nintendo made it, when it clearly says they didn't.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 26, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


> Because so many people are either just Sony fanboys, or Nintendo haters.  And then we have the people trying to fit in with everyone else, spouting shit they don't even know about, such as them thinking Nintendo made it, when it clearly says they didn't.



Because there's never Nintendo fanboys/Sony haters out there.

It's still made by Hori and licensed by Nintendo. Last time I checked, Hori supposedly made good accessories and such. Maybe I'm wrong though, if I am please point me in the right direction.

Also, you sound pretty mad.


----------



## DeathStrudel (Oct 26, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> TDWP FTW said:
> 
> 
> > Because so many people are either just Sony fanboys, or Nintendo haters.  And then we have the people trying to fit in with everyone else, spouting shit they don't even know about, such as them thinking Nintendo made it, when it clearly says they didn't.
> ...


Have you been to the Hori website? I would say most of their stuff is useless, but that's my personal opinion. And he doesn't sound mad to me, it seems more like you're trying to make him mad by telling him that (aka: trolling)

Edit: and why wouldn't Nintendo license this? They will just make money off it without actually having to make it.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 26, 2011)




----------

